# Any experience with Maine Coone cats?



## npage123 (29 February 2016)

I have very sadly lost my 14 year old Silverpoint Persian (Kleintjie) to cancer about a month ago.  Two surgeries had given her a bit more time, but we were thereafter forced to go for the euthanasia option due to the location of the new tumor and how agressive her cancer was.  

Her half sister (Grumpy, a Chinchilla) is still crying out and looking for Kleintjie  !  We bought them together from the same breeder as kittens all those manyy years ago - they had the same dad but different mums.  Grumpy is only happy if I'm there to constantly give her cuddles and groom her, and she sleeps on my chest of my cushion with me.

I'm seriously considering getting a kitten again, in the hope that it will help Grumpy to forget her friend of a life-time, or at least focus her on something else.  I've just seen some Maine Coone cats advertised and they look gorgeous!  Because we've also got 2 dogs (a Staffie and a Shih Tzu) I think it may be the perfect choice as they seem to be very sociable with other pets.

Do you think I should go for a Chinchilla/Persian again, or would Maine Coone be a good choice?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## hackneylass2 (1 March 2016)

Condolences on the loss of your friend.

I have heard nothing but praise of this breed, friends have had them for years.  As they have not been a definite breed for aeons, they have some hybrid vigour.  My mates' cats are certainly into the rough and tumble of a busy household and are very affectionate. Just make sure that the breeder you buy from has had their cats checked for HCM, They should have paperwork to prove this.

Another breed I will throw into the mix is a Birman, although I am biased!  They are lovely laid back and affectionate cats, well, all mine were! They also have hybrid vigour as outcrosses were made to Siamese and Colourpoint Persians/Himalayans when new colours were being bred for.

I hope you find a lovely new baby!


----------



## luckyoldme (1 March 2016)

ours turned up on the door step and moved in one day.
He was an adult allready, but very thin and raggy. It might sound daft but I just did nt realise what a big cat he is till we went to the vets and he achieved instant celebrity.
His comfort and security comes from us in that when he goes to the vets we don t need a cat basket, he just sits there looking out the window waiting his turn. If he is frightened he literally cuddles into us. He is very vocal, he sets his own alarm clock and when he wants everyone up we obey. 
We ve not got any other pets, but on a couple of occasions  friends have brought dogs in and although initially he ran away , he ws quite chilled about it and would have settled had they stay (its me that would feel like i was cheating on him if we had another pet!)
He is nt one for outside in the winter, but during the summer he goes out more and seems to get on wtih a cat from next door, which i was very surprised at(I did nt know he had friends!)
We both adore him , he is bright and affectionate...although we did nt really have much choice, it was his descision to move in with us and we have enjoyed his company ever since!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 March 2016)

Fluffy-cat is 50% Maine, he has a lot of traits of the breed, in that he is very loving and easy to do - but OMG, don't get one if you have nice carpets - the hairy feet sog up beautifully and act as lovely muddy sponges across any flooring when wet :biggrin3:
Mind you, you have a Shih, so am sure you will be used to that unless you keep the pad hair regularly trimmed back.

I'd say go for it. Good friends have a pair of them (pure bred) and they are lovely, only downsides are they ARE heavy when sitting on your chest trying to snoozle, they also wont fit through any std cat flap


----------



## Shady (1 March 2016)

I'm very sorry for you loss OP , i lost one of my Persians on Sunday so am also sad like you and so is his brother who looks a bit lost and lonely like yours:blue:
i'm going to give a slightly different answer but only as i know the breed and have/had Chinchilla's and Birmans aswell
Like any breed that sadly becomes a 'new thing to have' some very careless breeders got on the money making band wagon so you must make sure you ask a lot of questions and like HackneyLass mentioned check for HCM, also ask for proof parents are PKD negative and there are no hip problems. This is a massive cat so if the temperaments of the parents and kittens is aloof, walk away, you don't want an aggressive 5-7 kilo cat! i have also known many who when given total freedom go feral and not all are cuddly, i would get a boy personally if you do opt for one
Birmans  i love and one would blend well with yours, also not much brushing , again go to a good breeder of these, i've had 3 and my old blue boy was the best cat i've ever had
If i was you i would possibly stick with another Chinchilla,  they are so gentle and un complicated and you know what to expect from having them and the health problems to check for ( PKD in particular), they are also very beautiful 
you need something laid back and lazy to go with your Chinchilla so don't be tempted with anything ' fast ' and sleek, your cat probably wouldn't appreciate something slinky bouncing off the walls and wailing it's head off!
whatever you decide i hope you find a friend soon, keep us posted? xxxxx


----------



## npage123 (1 March 2016)

Thank you so very much for all your answers and your kind words.  I really appreciate you all taking the time to write those lovely messages.

I've been thinking about it all constantly and your suggestions all sounds great, but I've decided to follow your advice Shady, and stick to a Chinchilla rather than trying a new breed (as lovely and full of character as they sound).  You're spot on that my little Grumpy doesn't need a new cat in the house that would potentially make life difficult for her.  Not at her age, and also she's a tiny tiny little thing, weighing under 2.5kg.

Thanks again guys!

Edited to add:  Shady, I'm very sorry you've lost a Persian too :'(  It's so difficult to cope with. They say time heals all wounds and the cliche is probably true, but my heart still feels broken and heavy, and I expect yours does too.  The worse is when I watch video clips or photos of her.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 March 2016)

I've got Bengals so I can't comment on Persians (although we did have one once years ago), but I two lots of relations of mine have Maine Coon's and all of them have had big issues with their teeth (no, they're not even related), all have had some teeth removed, one has had all of his taken out so he has to eat a liquid diet!  I believe it can be a problem with their breeding that can cause this. Obviously not all will have the problem, but worth checking/keeping in mind. I'm sure all breeds have one issue or another. The only other thing I've noticed about them is they seem to be more sensitive to noise that other types of cat - one in particular is so bad that it has to go on medication when young children are at the house! My brother has Ragdolls, they're beautiful. Otherwise, I'll always say to get a Bengal as they've got such characters, they're more like dogs!


----------



## npage123 (7 March 2016)

MagicMelon, you'ver certainly made me think again about all of this.  I wish I knew now what would be best for my remaining cat, instead of making a decision and hoping for the best.

The breeder of Maine C's that I've sort if decided on if I do go with that bread, well and truly knows her stuff and there's no inbreeding/overbreeding or any of that going on there.  I will also ask my vet when I go and see him with my kitty for her vaccinations, for his opinion on Maine C's and Bengals.  I've read that Bengals can be quite active and I don't really want this as for my cat so late at her live stage.  Have you found your Bengals to be into rough and tumbly type playing?

I love the looks of Ragdolls too!  Also, I love the look of the Birmans. Father in Law used to have one and she was very loving and laid back.

I think I'm back to the drawing board again!

(Although all things had slightly been put on hold as my husband has managed to break in 3 places and will have to be 'non weight bearing' on that leg for 6weeks.  It's going to involve a lot of work at work to keep the business running without him and I don't even want to think about housework yet is I have to spend most hours at work.)


----------



## Ormsweird (7 March 2016)

Morning, 

I have friends who have Bengals and whilst they are stunning they tend to be very opinionated cats! You certainly know they are there and their wishes and feelings. Friends also had a Coon and he was an adorably soft boy who was everyone's friend. No major health issues with teeth etc, but died of cancer at 9, which is a typical age for them. 

I have a half ragdoll (rescue kitty) and she is the softest lump of butter you could ever wish for. Melts in my lap, is one of my boys (more on them in a mo!) best friend and loves people. Follows you around and chats with you too. The other full ragdoll I have met is also the same. 

Norwegian Forest cats is the ringer I'm going to mention, mostly because I have two!  They are not quite as big as Coons, but are long haired and utter softies. They are very much people cats, don't mind living in and work around their humans rather than the other way around. Some people refer to them as the dogs of the cat world, for their people centric personalities.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 March 2016)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your girl. 

I live with my parents and my mum treated herself to a ragdoll. He's now nearly 8 and my nan always used to say you could write a book about all the naughty things he's done. He's a stunning cat especially when he has his darker winter coat but he is so so naughty. He can be quite a bully to our older cat by trying to neck her despite being ball-less. They will though sleep together on my bed! you say no or shout at him he will just blink at you and fully ignore you. He's also: stood along the top of the TV,  visited every cupboard in the house, shrieks early morning if he wants you up, roars around the house including launching down the stairs, got in the fortunately turned off cooker when he was a kitten,  become a salad drawer in the fridge, he opens drawers and empties them especially socks or my knickers,  he thinks my arm is the best sex toy ever,  he loves to jump on the fish tank, he carries toys in his mouth  
He absolutely adores me despite being my mum's treat to herself. He is very badly behaved but if I can ever afford to move out I'd definitely get a ragdoll he has so much character and is hilarious.  

We also have a fluffy older girl and while she was sold as mixed breed we suspect she has Norwegian forest cat in there. She is the most affectionate cat I've ever known and will chat away to you with all sorts of noises the most delightful of which is a prook noise. She loves having tickles but interestingly isn't a lap cat. We suspect the forest cat part as she has what seems to be a dual layer coat. While they are both house cats (ragdolls have no sense of danger) she is allowed out in the garden supervised and will sit on the lawn in the pouring rain and only her top coat will be  wet the inner is bone dry.


----------



## npage123 (7 March 2016)

Aw, thank you so much everyone for sending more amusing and amazing cat stories.  I've only just got home from spending most day at the hospital - will reply to all your messages properly tomorrow when I'm not half asleep. Thanks for now


----------



## Shady (8 March 2016)

Don't put a Bengal with your  Persian at this point in her life, this is a seriously full on breed and none of you will know any peace!
( ps, i do like them a lot but they are not for the faint hearted!) xx


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 March 2016)

I'd agree with Shady, they are very energetic and dare I say it, more like the Orientals and Siamese....which I love dearly but they are monkeys! Bengals are stunning looking cats though, their fur is like plush velvet.  Ah Ragdolls, I have a soft spot for them, they have mostly Birman in their back-breeding which IMO is a good thing.  Oh nuts, I want another Birman now (along with another Oriental Spotty!) Need a bigger house!

I hope you find your ideal friend.


----------



## npage123 (26 March 2016)

Ormsweird said:



			Morning, 

I have friends who have Bengals and whilst they are stunning they tend to be very opinionated cats! You certainly know they are there and their wishes and feelings. Friends also had a Coon and he was an adorably soft boy who was everyone's friend. No major health issues with teeth etc, but died of cancer at 9, which is a typical age for them. 

I have a half ragdoll (rescue kitty) and she is the softest lump of butter you could ever wish for. Melts in my lap, is one of my boys (more on them in a mo!) best friend and loves people. Follows you around and chats with you too. The other full ragdoll I have met is also the same. 

Norwegian Forest cats is the ringer I'm going to mention, mostly because I have two!  They are not quite as big as Coons, but are long haired and utter softies. They are very much people cats, don't mind living in and work around their humans rather than the other way around. Some people refer to them as the dogs of the cat world, for their people centric personalities.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for not replying sooner.  Thank you for your message.
I've pretty much decided against Bengals (at this stage anyway).  Although their unique colouring and personalities sounds great, I think a young Bengal will be too active to bond softly and gently with my elderly cat.  I've got to think of her first.  I am keeping my eyes open for Chinchillas, Birmans and Ragdolls, probably in that order, but am quite set on getting a Maine from the breeders who I've been in contact with.


----------



## npage123 (26 March 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Sorry to hear about the loss of your girl. 

I live with my parents and my mum treated herself to a ragdoll. He's now nearly 8 and my nan always used to say you could write a book about all the naughty things he's done. He's a stunning cat especially when he has his darker winter coat but he is so so naughty. He can be quite a bully to our older cat by trying to neck her despite being ball-less. They will though sleep together on my bed! you say no or shout at him he will just blink at you and fully ignore you. He's also: stood along the top of the TV,  visited every cupboard in the house, shrieks early morning if he wants you up, roars around the house including launching down the stairs, got in the fortunately turned off cooker when he was a kitten,  become a salad drawer in the fridge, he opens drawers and empties them especially socks or my knickers,  he thinks my arm is the best sex toy ever,  he loves to jump on the fish tank, he carries toys in his mouth  
He absolutely adores me despite being my mum's treat to herself. He is very badly behaved but if I can ever afford to move out I'd definitely get a ragdoll he has so much character and is hilarious.  

We also have a fluffy older girl and while she was sold as mixed breed we suspect she has Norwegian forest cat in there. She is the most affectionate cat I've ever known and will chat away to you with all sorts of noises the most delightful of which is a prook noise. She loves having tickles but interestingly isn't a lap cat. We suspect the forest cat part as she has what seems to be a dual layer coat. While they are both house cats (ragdolls have no sense of danger) she is allowed out in the garden supervised and will sit on the lawn in the pouring rain and only her top coat will be  wet the inner is bone dry.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I still miss her way too much for my own good.
Your stories about the Ragdoll are so funny!  She sounds as if she finds it very easy to entertain herself with absolutely anything she can find.  Your fluffy older one sounds very interesting too.  I love the little noises that all the cats can make.  

My Chinchilla does the chirrup thing every time she jumps up onto my bed when I'm there, or when she joins me on a sofa, when she's napping and I'm starting to stroke her, etc.  She also calls me non-stop if I'm not in the same room as her.  I've come to the conclusion now that she's accepted the loss of her half-sister, and has in the process become more needy and clingy to me.  At least I'd hope that's what's happened, as it would be heartbreaking if she's still at this point crying because she can't find her sister anywhere!  That's it - my mind is made up - I'm definitely getting a second cat.  

Thanks for the warning about ragdolls having no road sense.  Whatever cat I'm going to buy, I'll make the introductions to the other pets very very slowly, and only initially have supervised garden visits only once the new one is ready for it.


----------



## npage123 (26 March 2016)

Shady said:



			Don't put a Bengal with your  Persian at this point in her life, this is a seriously full on breed and none of you will know any peace!
( ps, i do like them a lot but they are not for the faint hearted!) xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Shady.  Yes, as lovely as they look and sound, I won't get a Bengal.  My Chinchilla is still healthy for her age but she is very small and dainty and like her naps more, and I can just envisage her constantly trying to hide away from a bouncy and playful Bengal!


----------



## npage123 (26 March 2016)

hackneylass2 said:



			I'd agree with Shady, they are very energetic and dare I say it, more like the Orientals and Siamese....which I love dearly but they are monkeys! Bengals are stunning looking cats though, their fur is like plush velvet.  Ah Ragdolls, I have a soft spot for them, they have mostly Birman in their back-breeding which IMO is a good thing.  Oh nuts, I want another Birman now (along with another Oriental Spotty!) Need a bigger house!

I hope you find your ideal friend.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your post  Haha, yes, maybe winning the lottery and buying a bigger house would be the best solution!  Thank you, I'll update the thread with some kitty photos in a few months, if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## spookypony (10 April 2016)

I'm sorry for the loss of your cat, and for your other cat's grief! 

My cat that died last Autumn was suspected of being at least partially Maine Coon: he looked like a somewhat coarser-coated version, and at 10kg at his peak weight (he was a healthy weight around 8.5), he certainly had the size, too. He had a lovely friendly personality; I often called him a giant marshmallow. 

This was him, about 6 months before he died of lymphoma, aged 13:


----------



## npage123 (11 April 2016)

Spookypony, your cat was absolutely stunning.  He looks gorgeous in that photo.  I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 April 2016)

Spookypony, what a beautiful boy.  Condolences xxxxx


----------



## spookypony (12 April 2016)

I didn't mean to hijack npage123's thread! But thank you. All the talk of MCs just reminded me...

...hope you find that new kitty, OP!


----------

